# Stihl 261 vs. Husky 550 XP



## bwalker (Feb 19, 2013)

Whats the forums consensus on these two saws. Dealer support is a tossup so that doesnt merit consideration.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 19, 2013)

Might as well throw the 362 and 562 into the mix as well, although I dont really need a 60cc saw.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Feb 19, 2013)

261


----------



## Oldsawnut (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the 261 and the 562 out of the choices. 362 is a bit of a heavy pos IMHO. If the 562 was an inboard I would already own one. I like the way they cut and I'm a big fan of the autotune saws.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 19, 2013)

Depends how friendly your dealer is, both are good saws.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 19, 2013)

OP- your fourth option is your best option.


----------



## mtrees (Feb 19, 2013)

261 562


----------



## deye223 (Feb 19, 2013)

:welcome:


----------



## groundup (Feb 19, 2013)

261 is crazy smooth, have not run the others but cannot say enough about the 261


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 19, 2013)

Husky 550 or 562, never look back.


----------



## Abflyboy (Feb 19, 2013)

Wouldn't it be best for you to get all four saws?


----------



## echo670 (Feb 19, 2013)

i say id look at a stihl i dont like huskys saws they are junk in my book i have to many problems with them


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 19, 2013)

echo670 said:


> i say id look at a stihl i dont like huskys saws they are junk in my book i have to many problems with them



and who are you again? the friendly Echo dealer?


----------



## sawfun9 (Feb 19, 2013)

With a post like that I'd say "oh no hear it comes".


----------



## BIG JAKE (Feb 19, 2013)

261-not a fan of autoturd technology or outboard clutches but I might pull the trigger on a 346 if one comes along at a good price. I like tuning my own saws and not needing to go to a dealer when the technology craps out.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 20, 2013)

The 261 is out classed by the 550 in every way. I had a 362 and sold it, that should say enough. When it comes to 50cc and 60cc saws, Husky is on a different level. I honestly wouldn't own a 261 or 362 if it was given to me. What more can I say an air filter and fuel line for a 362 will set you back about a 100 bucks. Stihl fan boys get your flamethrowers ready.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 20, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 261 is out classed by the 550 in every way. I had a 362 and sold it, that should say enough. When it comes to 50cc and 60cc saws, Husky is on a different level. I honestly wouldn't own a 261 or 362 if it was given to me. What more can I say a filter and fuel line for a 362 will set you back about a 100 bucks. Stihl fan boys get your flamethrowers ready.




Now you have gone and done it Andy... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tallguys (Feb 20, 2013)

Enough with those strato enviro-toys, just go buy a Dolmar 5105 and be done with it.

There, I did it... :msp_biggrin: .... like just about every other thread where the OP specifies two makes and someone chirps in with a third or fourth...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 20, 2013)

tallguys said:


> Enough with those strato enviro-toys, just go buy a Dolmar 5105 and be done with it.
> 
> There, I did it... :msp_biggrin: .... like just about every other thread where the OP specifies two makes and someone chirps in with a third or fourth...



The 5105 is a fine saw, the 5100 not so much. Honestly when it comes to smaller saws, right now Stihl has little to offer IMHO, with maybe one exception the 241 C-M, and I'd put my new 421 up against it anytime.


----------



## moody (Feb 20, 2013)

echo670 said:


> i say id look at a stihl i dont like huskys saws they are junk in my book i have to many problems with them



That's great explanation to a poor choice. It's been proven the 261 is not as strong as a 550 and the 562 is capable of running 28 full comp, the 362 would struggle. I'm a saw fan I prefer Husqvarna because of feel and IMHO solid quality. But every brand has something to offer. Just so happens the 50-60 cc class saws are dominated by husqvarna at this point. This has been seen in comparison videos and at work. The strato design that most newer saws are came from Husqvarna (red max technology I believe) . So what's junk about Husqvarna saws may I ask? I've got a few older ones maybe you can explain why they still run? You're a newb here so I'll keep it civil but we try not to bash saws without reasons outside of they suck. Details help answer questions. Enjoy the site, what's your go to saw may I ask ?


----------



## echoshawn (Feb 20, 2013)

kmcinms said:


> and who are you again? the friendly Echo dealer?





sawfun9 said:


> With a post like that I'd say "oh no hear it comes".



I wouldn't even make a statement like the original one... Just inviting the bashers to come out and play... Here's a gallon of gas and book of matches while you're at it...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## echoshawn (Feb 20, 2013)

moody said:


> That's great explanation to a poor choice. It's been proven the 261 is not as strong as a 550 and the 562 is capable of running 28 full comp, the 362 would struggle. I'm a saw fan I prefer Husqvarna because of feel and IMHO solid quality. But every brand has something to offer. Just so happens the 50-60 cc class saws are dominated by husqvarna at this point. This has been seen in comparison videos and at work. The strato design that most newer saws are came from Husqvarna (red max technology I believe) . So what's junk about Husqvarna saws may I ask? I've got a few older ones maybe you can explain why they still run? You're a newb here so I'll keep it civil but we try not to bash saws without reasons outside of they suck. Details help answer questions. Enjoy the site, what's your go to saw may I ask ?



My experience with Husky is somewhat limited.. a 51, 455, 460, and 372. Notta damn thing wrong with any of them I've run (except the oiler on the 460, but different topic there).. 
I can't list the models of Stihls I've run, but more than that.
It's a combination of personal history, dealer issues, pricing, and how they feel to me. 
Now I think this is completely off topic.. oops.. I blame sleep deprivation...

:notrolls2:


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Ben. The facts are that I'm a Stihl guy and I will be the first to tell you the the 550XP is the choice in the 50 class. Run one, it will make a believer out of you.


----------



## mtrees (Feb 20, 2013)

I just can't agree with the 261-550 statements. I would rather run the 261 Brad did for me than my 550. I actually have been toying with getting rid of it. I just don't like the outboard clutch balance or not. I'm also not sold on Autotune just yet. I will admit that I look past the outboard on my 562 that Terry did because it is just so strong. It seems to give me that wow factor that I can't get with my 550.

I think what I really would like is a nice ported 346 after watching videos. 

Just thinking out loud


----------



## MCW (Feb 20, 2013)

Put it this way. I've owned a Dolmar 5100-S, a Husky 353 (same basic saw as the 346XP with less grunt), an MS261, an 026, a Sachs Dolmar 115i, and I now own a 550XP.
None of the first five saws has a hope against a 550XP in any area except maybe filtration with the 261 and I do prefer inboard clutches.
One thing I did like about the 261 though was it's excellent filter and it had bulk torque although the 550XP has more.
Out of all 6 saws the least favourite was the 261 - the only people I've heard praising them are those guys that have had them modified.
Out of the box they are an uninspiring gutless turd with ultra sluggish throttle response. Those that think otherwise have not run many 50cc saws.
I do honestly believe though that the 550XP has a few bugs that need ironing out at this stage. Mine can occasionally be a mongrel to start when warm but once running hasn't missed a beat and punches *well* above it's weight.


----------



## birddogtg (Feb 20, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 5105 is a fine saw, the 5100 not so much. Honestly when it comes to smaller saws, right now Stihl has little to offer IMHO, with maybe one exception the 241 C-M, and I'd put my new 421 up against it anytime.


 Andy, How do you like the 421.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have ran 2 550 huskys and IMHO they are the most over hyped saws on AS. I dont get excited about ANY 50CC saws. i run an older 026 pro when i get into small wood. My dad has a 346 and after reading all the hype on here about them i ran his for a day........... nice saw but nothing to get all excited about.

The 362s on the other hand are turds.


----------



## TK (Feb 20, 2013)

The 261 is a decent runner. But I reach for the 550 every time. Easy choice for me.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 20, 2013)

birddogtg said:


> Andy, How do you like the 421.



Not to speak for Andre, but I bought one for my dad because he has a bad shoulder and the easy start feature was very attractive. He loves it, and the times I have used it makes me think about buying another for myself. I did remove the epoxy from the limiter caps and adjust accordingly. It runs great and starts even better. The first start is easy and after it's warm it almost starts itself. Truly a great small saw.


----------



## MCW (Feb 20, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I have ran 2 550 huskys and IMHO they are the most over hyped saws on AS. I dont get excited about ANY 50CC saws. i run an older 026 pro when i get into small wood. My dad has a 346 and after reading all the hype on here about them i ran his for a day........... nice saw but nothing to get all excited about.
> 
> The 362s on the other hand are turds.



Can I ask what part doesn't impress you? They may be overhyped but what don't you like about 200T type throttle response and the ability to pull bar lengths generally reserved for 70cc saws? I have an 026 Pro also :msp_thumbup:


----------



## deye223 (Feb 20, 2013)

MCW said:


> Can I ask what part doesn't impress you? They may be overhyped but what don't you like about 200T type throttle response and the ability to pull bar lengths generally reserved for 70cc saws? I have an 026 Pro also :msp_thumbup:



just what i was thinking


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 20, 2013)

MCW said:


> Can I ask what part doesn't impress you? They may be overhyped but what don't you like about 200T type throttle response and the ability to pull bar lengths generally reserved for 70cc saws? I have an 026 Pro also :msp_thumbup:



Great question. I think they run good and are very smooth which is nice. I am not saying that they arent good saws but after reading the post and threads on here you expect a fire breathing, cancer curing monster that will cut/split/stack and carry the wood in the house for you. i think they make good power but i save the longer bars for bigger saws. I personally never run bigger than a 16'' bar on my 026. 

I guess my biggest problem is with them being over hyped.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 20, 2013)

The other thing that frustrates me is most people that talk them up have ported ones (i guess that goes for and brand). they start talking about how much faster they are but have forgotten that stock for stock they are close. good conversation


----------



## MCW (Feb 20, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Great question. I think they run good and are very smooth which is nice. I am not saying that they arent good saws but after reading the post and threads on here you expect a fire breathing, cancer curing monster that will cut/split/stack and carry the wood in the house for you. i think they make good power but i save the longer bars for bigger saws. I personally never run bigger than a 16'' bar on my 026.
> 
> I guess my biggest problem is with them being over hyped.



You forgot that they can also end world hunger and bring peace to the Middle East :biggrin:
Thanks for the reply, I can fully understand.


----------



## MCW (Feb 20, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> The other thing that frustrates me is most people that talk them up have ported ones (i guess that goes for and brand). they start talking about how much faster they are but have forgotten that stock for stock they are close. good conversation



Now this I can FULLY understand and agree 100% :msp_thumbup: Stock for stock is where we should all focus first before modifications are even mentioned.


----------



## mtrees (Feb 20, 2013)

I admit all of my saws are ported with the exception of two. One of the two is on it's way out today. I became an addict and sent most of my saws out never fueled. I believe my 261 has much better throttle response than my 550. I also have experienced some of the hot hard starting issues as well with the 550.

I am generally Husky guy also. I love the 562 and 390. I stated the other day the 562 is my idea of perfect firewood saw.


----------



## TK (Feb 20, 2013)

My experience is stock vs. stock. Except maybe a muffler mod on each. Still 550 for me. In a bucking scenario I guess it could go either way. Dropping and limbing 550 all day long.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 20, 2013)

The only thing the 261 can do is cut faster then my 200T. If you think it is a magic saw just pick up a Ms440 and cut for a few seconds. They are over hyped as is the Husky 346 nice little saws the both of them for limbing and small logs not an end all to all saws!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 20, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> The only thing the 261 can do is cut faster then my 200T. If you think it is a magic saw just pick up a Ms440 and cut for a few seconds. They are over hyped as is the Husky 346 nice little saws the both of them for limbing and small logs not an end all to all saws!



I agree the 440 was probably the most over hyped saws on AS. great saws just not all that and a bag of potatoes.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 20, 2013)

346xp and 562xp.

Stihl just doesn't have anything for me right now.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 20, 2013)

all 4 are very good saws. husky may always be a little quicker/snappier, but reliabilty and build quality will always be stihl, hands down for me. i own/run both brands. i do not believe in the cut, that a 562 will handle a 28" bar buried. it is a 60cc saw anyway you cut it. 28" bars belong on 70+cc saws,a 562 may run it, but there are not too many loggers bucking big trees with 562/28" bars. i am not talking modded saws either, as a 562 modded would not touch a 441rcm modded.


----------



## Brian_NC (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't see how a person could go wrong with any of the saws mentioned. Stock against stock they are so close, it would take a stopwatch to tell them apart. Myself I prefer the 261 over the 550 simply because I prefer inboard clutches and don't buy into the "sideways balance", or lack thereof, or whatever the argument for them are.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 20, 2013)

TK said:


> My experience is stock vs. stock. Except maybe a muffler mod on each. Still 550 for me. In a bucking scenario I guess it could go either way. Dropping and limbing 550 all day long.


Which will handle an 18" bar buried, better?


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 20, 2013)

kmcinms said:


> Husky 550 or 562, never look back.



I don't think there is any doubt left, that those are the winners - and with some margin!


----------



## MCW (Feb 20, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> Which will handle an 18" bar buried, better?



The 550 is in reality a few generations ahead of the 261. Once the 261 gets M-Tronic it will be close. The 261 always impressed me with it's torque but the 550 has got the same if not more PLUS it revs. I've run 20" 3/8" bars on both in hardwood and softwood with semi and full chisel and the 550 has the 261 stitched in every aspect. The 550 is in a different league altogether.
This isn't some Husky vs. Stihl thing either, just reality until the next version of the 261 hits the market at least.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 20, 2013)

Never understood the inboard / outboard clutch debate. It doesn't really matter to me, I started running saws in 1977 and have only had one saw with an inboard. If I had to pick one, I'd rather have outboard. :msp_confused:


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the inboard clutch better. I am a Stihl guy. But I think the 550 is all around a better saw; 261 is still a great saw just not at the level of the 550. I ran the 562 in a demo at the shop, loved that saw too but never spent any real time on it. Although, I highly dislike the 362 so to compare the 62 to 562, for me, is unfair. I'd rather put the 61 up against it. But 60cc is the one saw plan so I don't see one in my future anyway.


----------



## TK (Feb 20, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> Which will handle an 18" bar buried, better?



I run 16" bars on mine. They both run real well like that. I would guess there isn't a whole lot of difference in running 18" bars buried, but I would say the 550 is going to make more cuts before its out of gas. I cut longer with the 550. Either that or I get more cut with it, but it feels longer. 

If you're dogging the saw then its time for a dose of sharp and raker adjustment. These saws like an aggressive chain on them.


----------



## 2rod511 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have no experience with the 261 or the 550 but I will tell you that the 562 kicks the ####e out of the 362. My old 262xp will clean my dad's 362's clock and it looks like it came out of a dumpster somewhere. The only reason I can see to hate on an outboard clutch is it takes .5 seconds longer to replace a chain.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 20, 2013)

birddogtg said:


> Andy, How do you like the 421.



Well I've only made a few cuts with it so far, I picked it up last Saturday. This coming weekend looks nice, so I hope to give it a good shakedown then. I must say it did impress me when I cut with it. For the quality, power and price point, I don't see any Stihl or Husky coming close to it.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 20, 2013)

2rod511 said:


> I have no experience with the 261 or the 550 but I will tell you that the 562 kicks the ####e out of the 362. My old 262xp will clean my dad's 362's clock and it looks like it came out of a dumpster somewhere. The only reason I can see to hate on an outboard clutch is it takes .5 seconds longer to replace a chain.



I have a year on a 562xp now and I've got to say it's a hell of a saw! Most impressive stock saw I've ever run and I've run most of them.


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Feb 20, 2013)

I think that its almost apples to oranges to compare the 261 and 550. Seems that the autotune brings so much to the table that it puts it in a different class. Sure they're both 50cc saws but thats where the similarity ends. I for one prefer the the feel of a stihl over husky. I have a (ahem, cough cough) ported 261, a 440, and a 350. That darn 261 just impresses me more every time I use it. I just love runnin that saw! 
I think that at the end of the day it all boils down to what brand you feel attached to. When you're cuttin firewood(for yourself), a couple tenths of a second in a cut don't matter. Its the satisfaction and pride you feel at the end of the day looking at your stable of saws, whichever brand you like, on the ol' workbench and the wood pile out back.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 20, 2013)

Sideways balance = global warming.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 20, 2013)

Talking about balance, my 261 hasn't rolled of once since I had it... how is the balance on the new 550?


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 20, 2013)

well i do not know what to think here. there must be some aweful weak ms261's out there. i just watch several videos, done by several different builders here. funny thing is, in most of them the 346xp whipped both the 550 and the 261? i own both the 346 and the 261, and they run pretty much dead even, there is no noticable performance difference. so what does this say for the 550? l think they are all good saws, and it comes down to personal preference. my 026/260/261 have been alot more trouble free than my 346's, and they are all run commercially. for a cookie cutter here,a few tenths in the cut and a few onces may be something to beat your chest about. in real world use, husky has no more on stihl, than stihl does husky. there is not a night and days' difference between either one. i have still yet to see any times where any STOCK 550/562, just stomps the tar out of the 261/362. if a couple of tenths gets you that worked up,then i'd say you are easily excited.:msp_w00t:


----------



## TK (Feb 20, 2013)

The 550 vs 261 deal in cookie cutting will not have a stomping winner. You need to use the saw all around to see proper results.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 20, 2013)

MCW said:


> The 550 is in reality a few generations ahead of the 261. Once the 261 gets M-Tronic it will be close. The 261 always impressed me with it's torque but the 550 has got the same if not more PLUS it revs. I've run 20" 3/8" bars on both in hardwood and softwood with semi and full chisel and the 550 has the 261 stitched in every aspect. The 550 is in a different league altogether.
> This isn't some Husky vs. Stihl thing either, just reality until the next version of the 261 hits the market at least.


if the new ms261's are either m-tronic or full fuel injection, and run like the 441c's do, it will in fact be very impressive. the auto tune is the only thing the 550 really has on the 261 right now. the build quality, reliability and most of all the air filtration are hands down better on the stihl.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 20, 2013)

TK said:


> The 550 vs 261 deal in cookie cutting will not have a stomping winner. You need to use the saw all around to see proper results.


so tell me, and i am asking respectfully. how many here run there saws 5-6days a week for a living? and how many here are firewood cutters and saw junkies? i am not taking away from either party, but it would appear a good share of the guys here are enthusiasts? i can honestly say which category i fall under.


----------



## 2rod511 (Feb 20, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> well i do not know what to think here. there must be some aweful weak ms261's out there. i just watch several videos, done by several different builders here. funny thing is, in most of them the 346xp whipped both the 550 and the 261? i own both the 346 and the 261, and they run pretty much dead even, there is no noticable performance difference. so what does this say for the 550? l think they are all good saws, and it comes down to personal preference. my 026/260/261 have been alot more trouble free than my 346's, and they are all run commercially. for a cookie cutter here,a few tenths in the cut and a few onces may be something to beat your chest about. in real world use, husky has no more on stihl, than stihl does husky. there is not a night and days' difference between either one. i have still yet to see any times where any STOCK 550/562, just stomps the tar out of the 261/362. if a couple of tenths gets you that worked up,then i'd say you are easily excited.:msp_w00t:



Like I said I have no experience with a ms261 or a 550xp however, my dad has a ms362 and he will be the first one to tell someone that my twenty year old 262xp completely owns his saw. That said, my buddy bought a 562xp last year and it is in a class by itself. I don't need to see any videos to tell you a 562 whips a 362's ass.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 20, 2013)

2rod511 said:


> Like I said I have no experience with a ms261 or a 550xp however, my dad has a ms362 and he will be the first one to tell someone that my twenty year old 262xp completely owns his saw. That said, my buddy bought a 562xp last year and it is in a class by itself. I don't need to see any videos to tell you a 562 whips a 362's ass.


i guess until you show us all, well......it can be your little secret.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 20, 2013)

2rod511 said:


> Like I said I have no experience with a ms261 or a 550xp however, my dad has a ms362 and he will be the first one to tell someone that my twenty year old 262xp completely owns his saw. That said, my buddy bought a 562xp last year and it is in a class by itself. I don't need to see any videos to tell you a 562 whips a 362's ass.



how does your 262xp compare to a 036 pro or a 361?


----------



## mtrees (Feb 20, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> so tell me, and i am asking respectfully. how many here run there saws 5-6days a week for a living? and how many here are firewood cutters and saw junkies? i am not taking away from either party, but it would appear a good share of the guys here are enthusiasts? i can honestly say which category i fall under.



Hi my name is Mike and I'm an addict.


----------



## Brian_NC (Feb 20, 2013)

2rod511 said:


> Like I said I have no experience with a ms261 or a 550xp however, my dad has a ms362 and he will be the first one to tell someone that my twenty year old 262xp completely owns his saw. That said, my buddy bought a 562xp last year and it is in a class by itself. I don't need to see any videos to tell you a 562 whips a 362's ass.



Your Dad's saw may need a little tuning if there is that big of a difference. I bought a new 562 a couple of weeks ago just for the heck of it, never had an autotune and wanted to try one. I brought home the 362 we have at work and played around with the 2 of them last Friday, unless the 362 is just exceptionally strong, or this 562 gets a heck of alot stronger, they are pretty evenly matched. Hell, if a 562 stomped a 362 real bad it would be in MS440 territory power wise, and having a new 440 I can honestly say it's not. And it shouldn't be, it's just a 60cc saw, just like the 362.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 20, 2013)

Brian_NC said:


> Your Dad's saw may need a little tuning if there is that big of a difference. I bought a new 562 a couple of weeks ago just for the heck of it, never had an autotune and wanted to try one. I brought home the 362 we have at work and played around with the 2 of them last Friday, unless the 362 is just exceptionally strong, or this 562 gets a heck of alot stronger, they are pretty evenly matched. Hell, if a 562 stomped a 362 real bad it would be in MS440 territory power wise, and having a new 440 I can honestly say it's not. And it shouldn't be, it's just a 60cc saw, just like the 362.


exactly, well said. your new 562 will loosen up, and get a little stronger. but i am pretty sure it will not just all of the sudden go "576 xp" on you.


----------



## Brian_NC (Feb 20, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> exactly, well said. your new 562 will loosen up, and get a little stronger. but i am pretty sure it will not just all of the sudden go "576 xp" on you.



Lol.. If it does I might have to spring for a camera to video that. I doubt it'll be here long, I didn't even need the dang thing, all the talk about them just had me curious. It's a nice saw, and seems to be put together well, but it's a tweener saw and I expect it will become a shelf queen if I keep it.


----------



## MCW (Feb 20, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Talking about balance, my 261 hasn't rolled of once since I had it... how is the balance on the new 550?



In that regard Rudy the 550XP will always be the one laying on it's side in the back of the ute when I get to or come home from a job. My 200T is bad too.
When I had my dual spiked 261 I could go all psycho driver on it and not once did it roll over. More to do with it's fat arse than inboard clutch though :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 20, 2013)

MCW said:


> In that regard Rudy the 550XP will always be the one laying on it's side in the back of the ute when I get to or come home from a job. My 200T is bad too.
> When I had my dual spiked 261 I could go all psycho driver on it and not once did it roll over. More to do with it's fat arse than inboard clutch though :msp_thumbup:



Nothing wrong with a fat arse... on a saw :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 21, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well I've only made a few cuts with it so far, I picked it up last Saturday. This coming weekend looks nice, so I hope to give it a good shakedown then. I must say it did impress me when I cut with it. For the quality, power and price point, I don't see any Stihl or Husky coming close to it.


Ya undersandable...i'm curious to see how that 421 does. However, when u get past being a hobbyist/enthusiast with saws let me know . You should get on board with ST and just look at the paperwork. He doesn't hardly use his saws either. BTW: all dolmars and huskies rule and stihls still suck ....You need to talk to modifiedmark...he hardly uses saws either ...but he knows poulans are still the best. Don't forget the part prices...stihl part prices are still out of line coympared to the rest of them. Leeha even attests to that lol. 

Find reality guys....stihl part prices aren't out of line compared to the rest. Jonsered, Husky, Stihl, and Dolmar all build formidable saws. Pick the brand that works best for you and go with it. I'm just really sick of u guys trying to throw your wand at stihl and say they are underperforming and overpriced....and imo they are far from that.


----------



## Ironworker (Feb 21, 2013)

If half of you guys were blindfolded and giving a saw to run, chances are you would not know what you had in your hand.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Feb 21, 2013)

Blindfolded chainsaw'n?

Um, here hold my beer


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 21, 2013)

greyfox said:


> If half of you guys were blindfolded and giving a saw to run, chances are you would not know what you had in your hand.



Bet I could!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deye223 (Feb 21, 2013)

MCW said:


> In that regard Rudy the 550XP will always be the one laying on it's side in the back of the ute when I get to or come home from a job. My 200T is bad too.
> When I had my dual spiked 261 I could go all psycho driver on it and not once did it roll over. More to do with it's fat arse than inboard clutch though :msp_thumbup:



YOU must be doing something wrong matt sometimes when i get to a job

me 460R is upside down and it's got a 3/4 wrap bar the 390 is on top of me 261


----------



## deye223 (Feb 21, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Bet I could!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



me too just put it down and stomp on the ground and if it falls over it's a husky :big_smile:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 21, 2013)

bcorradi said:


> Ya undersandable...i'm curious to see how that 421 does. However, when u get past being a hobbyist/enthusiast with saws let me know . You should get on board with ST and just look at the paperwork. He doesn't hardly use his saws either. BTW: all dolmars and huskies rule and stihls still suck ....You need to talk to modifiedmark...he hardly uses saws either ...but he knows poulans are still the best. Don't forget the part prices...stihl part prices are still out of line coympared to the rest of them. Leeha even attests to that lol.
> 
> Find reality guys....stihl part prices aren't out of line compared to the rest. Jonsered, Husky, Stihl, and Dolmar all build formidable saws. Pick the brand that works best for you and go with it. I'm just really sick of u guys trying to throw your wand at stihl and say they are underperforming and overpriced....and imo they are far from that.



Come on now, I said Husky and Stihl.:nosebleed:


Honestly in the US what does Husky or Stihl have to offer that compares to the 421?? I own Stihl's like the as much as any saw, just depends on the model. Sorry, but Stihl parts are over priced!! Guess they have to pay for all that advertising somehow.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 21, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Guess they have to pay for all that advertising somehow.:msp_thumbsup:



Yeah we're required to pay atleast 3000$ a year in advertising.


----------



## stihl waters (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sorry Andyshine but after researching the 421 I discovered it has the dreaded "inboard clutch". Making it totally unacceptable.


----------



## Termite (Feb 21, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> so tell me, and i am asking respectfully. how many here run there saws 5-6days a week for a living? and how many here are firewood cutters and saw junkies? i am not taking away from either party, but it would appear a good share of the guys here are enthusiasts? i can honestly say which category i fall under.



It doesn't take me 5-6days to figure out which saw I like.
Lets see pull the throttle back before so you can put the choke on? WTH?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 21, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well I've only made a few cuts with it so far, I picked it up last Saturday. This coming weekend looks nice, so I hope to give it a good shakedown then. I must say it did impress me when I cut with it. For the quality, power and price point, I don't see any Stihl or Husky coming close to it.



You have made a few cuts with this saw and it is definately better than the competitions saws? that you havent run? wow. And people say stihlheads have on blinders.......


----------



## RogueWave (Feb 21, 2013)

Termite said:


> It doesn't take me 5-6days to figure out which saw I like.
> Lets see pull the throttle back before so you can put the choke on? WTH?



In my humble opinion, do you need a primer, choke lever, and a throttle? Works for husky. One lever for stihl works too. Not a big deal in my books.


----------



## Termite (Feb 21, 2013)

RogueWave said:


> In my humble opinion, do you need a primer, choke lever, and a throttle? Works for husky. One lever for stihl works too. Not a big deal in my books.



Now how does that one lever work the primer? I like my saws to conform to me not the other way around but I could get used to it, Eventually,


----------



## spike60 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, 3 of the 4 saws are first class units. 

Granted, I'm Husky biased, and not afraid to admit it. And I've never had strong feelings one way or the other with inboard or outboard clutches. But trying to be objective............LOL

In this case the Huskys are simply more advanced than their Stihl counterparts. Whenever these discussions take place, the one sure way to tell that the Stihl guys are grasping is when they trot out the "better build quality" fantasy. I can't see any difference in build quality between the two brands. 

The 550 has a slight edge over the 261 in any measureable category. But it is slight. The 261 is a really nice saw to run, and despite people complaining that it's heavy, I really don't notice it. To me it's a comfortable saw to operate, but it lacks that "fits like a glove" feel of the 550. Doing firewood it would be hard to pick a clear winner between them. But in doing all of the other jobs that professional 50cc saws are designed to do, the 550 is IMO clearly superior in that element.

The 362 is a flop, if ever there was one. And the proof is not in what us Husky guys may say about it, but in how little the Stihl guys have to say about it. Remember the 361 was one of the most loved saws on the site a short time ago. There were many threads where 361 owners raved about how great it was. There was a special 361 owners group forum. And what do we get from the Stihl camp with the 362? Mostly silence and indifference. The primary reason is that the 261, 550, and 562 are all better than the saws they replaced. The 362 is clearly not as good as the 361, and that's why, even in the eyes of Stihl fans, it is viewed as a disappointment. It's not even close in the 60cc class: 562 all the way.


----------



## MCW (Feb 21, 2013)

deye223 said:


> YOU must be doing something wrong matt sometimes when i get to a job
> 
> me 460R is upside down and it's got a 3/4 wrap bar the 390 is on top of me 261



The reason your 460 is upside down is because the 390XPG has just beaten the crap out of it and is in the process of laying down a hiding on it's little brother


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 21, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Well, 3 of the 4 saws are first class units.
> 
> Granted, I'm Husky biased, and not afraid to admit it. And I've never had strong feelings one way or the other with inboard or outboard clutches. But trying to be objective............LOL
> 
> ...



Good post and I agree completely.

I also think the 362 is somewhat a flop but thats not to say its a horrible saw that cannot be used. lots of people run them and love them.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Feb 21, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I also think the 362 is somewhat a flop but thats not to say its a horrible saw that cannot be used. lots of people run them and love them.



Maybe I'm easily impressed but I've run the MS 362 a few times and it felt like a decent 60cc saw with good power, except that the AV felt mushy compared to what I'm used to. Started easily - didn't need to set the decomp. A 60cc saw doesn't fit my current saw plan, but if it did, I'd likely choose the Husky 562.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 21, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Good post and I agree completely.
> 
> I also think the 362 is somewhat a flop but thats not to say its a horrible saw that cannot be used. lots of people run them and love them.



Correct. It's hard to criticize it and not sound like totally trashing the thing. It's not a bad saw, just a bit of a letdown after the 361.

BTW, us Husky folks have been down this 60cc disappointment road before: Remember the 262 was replaced by the 357! :eek2:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 21, 2013)

spike60 said:


> .....
> 
> The 550 has a slight edge over the 261 in any measureable category. But it is slight. The 261 is a really nice saw to run, and despite people complaining that it's heavy, I really don't notice it. To me it's a comfortable saw to operate, but it lacks that "fits like a glove" feel of the 550. Doing firewood it would be hard to pick a clear winner between them.* But in doing all of the other jobs that professional 50cc saws are designed to do, the 550 is IMO clearly superior in that element*.
> .....



Isn't that exactly what a 50cc pro saw really is about? :msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Feb 21, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Correct. It's hard to criticize it and not sound like totally trashing the thing. It's not a bad saw, just a bit of a letdown after the 361.
> 
> BTW, us Husky folks have been down this 60cc disappointment road before: Remember the 262 was replaced by the 357! :eek2:



Hey man, I really like the 357xp! Really! :msp_smile:


----------



## RogueWave (Feb 21, 2013)

Termite said:


> Now how does that one lever work the primer? I like my saws to conform to me not the other way around but I could get used to it, Eventually,



Ah just saying ya got a primer, choke, meant on/off switch there.... on a husky. One lever(switch) on a stihl. Idk don't seem like a reason to dislike either brand just for this one difference is all. To the original OP - both the 550xp and ms261 are gonna get it done and very nicely at that too.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 21, 2013)

The fact is that they are both excellent saws, it just boils down to personal perference, dealer support and how you use a saw. I can't speak to the Husky, but credible, reliable members say its a great saw I'll take it that it is until porved different. I can just attest that the 261 has been one of the most reliable platforms Stihl has introduced, as a user with our firewood business and as a part of a dealership it has been bulletproof. The two we use in our operation one going on three years and one going on two years have had nothing done to them but blowing the airfilter out, keeping good mix and bar oil and sharp chains on them, I expect I could do the same with the Husky.

Parts are equally high for any brand name saw, carrying mutiple brands, there isn't that much difference, and the dealers aren't the ones making a killing, the only place were both brands are out of line imho is oem cylinders and pistons, I've seen prices drop on air filters, carbs and alot of everyday maint. items. A filter for a 250 is down to 5.99, alot of carbs down in the 29-4acat is0 range. What hasn't went up.
When the 261CM rolls out it will make a big difference.

Fact is everyone can beech and feud about brands, but there isn't a one that doesn't make some excellent models and all make some that aren't the best that ever hit the shelf. For me it is as much as made in the USA as anything and which ever brand you buy support a dealer or a local independent shop, not a big box that provides no service but the sale.


----------



## CJ1 (Feb 21, 2013)

My brothers sisters best friends fatherinlaws 3rd cousins friend said that Huskys are junk, So it is on the internet, it must be true!!! I looked at a Stihl once, held it and it gave me a mean stare, they must be junk too. I cut 1/2 a cord a year so that makes me a EX SPERT. 


Sorry all but I just could'nt resist. CJ


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 21, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> You have made a few cuts with this saw and it is definately better than the competitions saws? that you havent run? wow. And people say stihlheads have on blinders.......



Son I have a 211, but it's smaller in displacement than the 421 so I'll leave it out of the mix for now. I've repaired and ran quite a few 021's, 250's and you'd have to be mentally deficient to think they come close to the build quality of a mag case 421. No saw in the 421's class from Husky or Stihl currently on sale in the U.S. comes close to the 421 in build quality IMHO.

I think the 261 is a fine saw, as are most Stihl's, but not every saw from Stihl is the best in it's class. This is a chainsaw forum, some of you need to calm down and enjoy the ride.:cool2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 21, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> I've seen prices drop on air filters, carbs and alot of everyday maint. items. A filter for a 250 is down to 5.99, alot of carbs down in the 29-4acat is0 range. What hasn't went up.
> When the 261CM rolls out it will make a big difference.



That's good to hear,:msp_smile: the last filter I bought for a 250 was around 25 bucks, this was in November.


----------



## tdi-rick (Feb 21, 2013)

MCW said:


> The reason your 460 is upside down is because the 390XPG has just beaten the crap out of it and is in the process of laying down a hiding on it's little brother




And here i was thinking it was sexual.

See that's the difference between Matt and I.

I'm the lover, he's the fighter.

And I don't have a brother.

And i don't have three saws.
So it comes back to jealousy.

That's what's so great about AS. We get to discuss saws _and _psychology.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 21, 2013)

I was talking about the 241 Which should be good competition. Its all in good fun I still think 50cc Saws are for cutting x mass t r e e a


----------



## 2rod511 (Feb 21, 2013)

RogueWave said:


> Ah just saying ya got a primer, choke, meant on/off switch there.... on a husky. One lever(switch) on a stihl. Idk don't seem like a reason to dislike either brand just for this one difference is all. To the original OP - both the 550xp and ms261 are gonna get it done and very nicely at that too.



I am also husky biased, and I have ran both a 562xp and a ms362 and never even honestly thought that anybody would ever have a reason to buy a 362 after being amazed by it's husky counterpart. As far as the primer bulb though, I have never seen a primer bulb last more than three or four years without dry rotting and cracking. It's just going to be something else you have to fix.


----------



## TK (Feb 21, 2013)

The whole primer bulb retort goes back to grasping for something to complain about. WHEN Stihl puts them on their all their saws, not just some, all of the primer jibs will all but disappear. And I've seen plenty of quite old primers still pumping away.

This isn't directed specifically at you, just after you.


----------



## nixon (Feb 21, 2013)

2rod511 said:


> As far as the primer bulb though, I have never seen a primer bulb last more than three or four years without dry rotting and cracking. It's just going to be something else you have to fix.



I've got a 326 weed eater and a 346 that are 10 years old , no problems with either primer bulb . I must just be lucky . I even tempt fate by storing them fully fueled . :biggrin


----------



## nixon (Feb 21, 2013)

2rod511 said:


> As far as the primer bulb though, I have never seen a primer bulb last more than three or four years without dry rotting and cracking. It's just going to be something else you have to fix.



I've got a 326 weed eater and a 346 that are 10 years old , no problems with either primer bulb . I must just be lucky . I even tempted fate by storing them fully fueled . :biggrin


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Feb 21, 2013)

TK said:


> ...WHEN Stihl puts them on their all their saws, not just some, all of the primer jibs will all but disappear...



And priming will be needed as part of fuel injection?


----------



## TK (Feb 21, 2013)

Philip Wheelock said:


> And priming will be needed as part of fuel injection?



As far as I know, and I haven't looked into it deeply, with the fuel injection you need to use the primer every time you start the machine - not just when cold.

For that matter, the trimmers and saws currently running primer bulbs don't even require you to use them.


----------



## mtrees (Feb 21, 2013)

Knock on wood before I say this, but my ported 562 I have never touched the bulb. The 550 is another story.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 21, 2013)

As of today all Stihl fuel injected machines (two cut off saws) need to have the primer bulb pushed six to seven times, I only assume it is done for simplicity, no need to add a battery to change for a eletric fuel pump, the fuel injected units are amazing, and amazingly simple, they had it patent filed back in the early 90's. Easy to diagnois issuses, easy to tune and with two screws you can change the injector,
I personally feel the "I" series saws will take the performance to another level as compared to Auto Tume or M Tronic today.
It has been highly successfull in cutoff saws, they figured cutoff saws operating in concrete dust/masonary dirty conditions would prove that the system works, the units we have sold have not been back in, acceleration is as close to instantaneous as you could expect.
Primer bulb replacement is like a five minute process, don't replace those on the top brands like you have too on the 69.00 string trimmers sold at WM, Lowes or Depot.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 21, 2013)

Termite said:


> It doesn't take me 5-6days to figure out which saw I like.
> Lets see pull the throttle back before so you can put the choke on? WTH?



i am guessing you run a saw 5-6days a year..........tops.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 21, 2013)

greyfox said:


> If half of you guys were blindfolded and giving a saw to run, chances are you would not know what you had in your hand.


wanna bet?


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 21, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Well, 3 of the 4 saws are first class units.
> 
> Granted, I'm Husky biased, and not afraid to admit it. And I've never had strong feelings one way or the other with inboard or outboard clutches. But trying to be objective............LOL
> 
> ...


agree to respecfully disagree here. the 550 has auto-tune,(that has known hard start issues?),it is light, and compact. it also gives you grey paint that looks 10 yrs. old in 2 weeks, a plastic oil pump that is exposed, orange plastic that is 5 different colors, and like all huskys that i have owned,fasteners,case screws that come loose or disappear all together. i still will try one just to see how they perform. also i do not own one, but know several guys that run 362's and love them.:msp_tongue:


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 21, 2013)

TK said:


> The whole primer bulb retort goes back to grasping for something to complain about. WHEN Stihl puts them on their all their saws, not just some, all of the primer jibs will all but disappear. And I've seen plenty of quite old primers still pumping away.
> 
> This isn't directed specifically at you, just after you.


i have no issues with primers on either brand


----------



## TK (Feb 21, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> i have no issues with primers on either brand



That's good, people shouldn't


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 21, 2013)

I ran a tree companies year old MS261 the other day, and the amount 
of power over brand new is night and day. 

It doesn't rev super quick but for a 50cc saw it's got lotsa ass.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 21, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I ran a tree companies year old MS261 the other day, and the amount
> of power over brand new is night and day.
> 
> It doesn't rev super quick but for a 50cc saw it's got lotsa ass.



So it must be true, they take a while to run in...


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 21, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> So it must be true, they take a while to run in...



Same thing with the 362, serviced today one that has cut 100+ cord of 
firewood, today and it's an animal compared to new. 

They just need a bunch of time to loosen up, then richen them up 1/8-1/4 turn
and makes a big difference.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 21, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Same thing with the 362, serviced today one that has cut 100+ cord of
> firewood, today and it's an animal compared to new.
> 
> They just need a bunch of time to loosen up, then richen them up 1/8-1/4 turn
> and makes a big difference.



I've ran the 562 and I owned a 362. IMHO there's no power difference, and if there is it's small. I liked the 562's overall design and weight better, but the power difference is negligible. The biggest issues with the 362 is the limiter caps on the carb, tune it correctly and it will make great power and suck down as much fuel as a non strato saw.opcorn:


----------



## spike60 (Feb 22, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> agree to respecfully disagree here. the 550 has auto-tune,(that has known hard start issues?),it is light, and compact. it also gives you grey paint that looks 10 yrs. old in 2 weeks, a plastic oil pump that is exposed, orange plastic that is 5 different colors, and like all huskys that i have owned,fasteners,case screws that come loose or disappear all together. i still will try one just to see how they perform. also i do not own one, but know several guys that run 362's and love them.:msp_tongue:



The Auto-Tune is a positive, not a negative. I know of no hard start issues with 550's. It was on the 555/562 and was NOT due to auto-tune, but to the coil, which would lose reserve voltage when hot. It was an intermittent problem, and not on that many saws, but when you had one that acted up, (like my own 555), it absolutely REFUSED to start uinless you walked away from it for 5 minutes. People still tend to blame everything, including a dull chain on auto-tune. 

The 20 different shades of orange deal was corrected 7 or 8 years ago, and the colors have been pretty consistant since. You also have to admit that it was not at all uncommon for most Stihl orange tops to fade to the same ugly brown/orange as the Husky plastic. But with the rest of the saw being white, it's not as annoying. I'm with you on the silver paint though. The part that gets me is that even with the paint essentially being the same color as the bare metal, it really looks scuffed up in a hurry.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 22, 2013)

i love auto-tune/mitronic, but i will like fuel injection even more!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCW (Feb 22, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I know of no hard start issues with 550's.



Mine is hard to start when warm Spike. I'm hoping after some run time it will go away. One pull starting when warm isn't very easy but it only has around 10 tanks through it so far.
When cold it isn't an issue. The hard starting I experienced was in 41°C though but that shouldn't make a difference. It's nearly like it needs repriming and choking even if it's only just been turned off. Reprime, a couple of pulls on choke, choke off, then she'll start, fart a bit, and off we go again.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 22, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> I've ran the 562 and I owned a 362. IMHO there's no power difference, and if there is it's small. I liked the 562's overall design and weight better, but the power difference is negligible. The biggest issues with the 362 is the limiter caps on the carb, tune it correctly and it will make great power and suck down as much fuel as a non strato saw.opcorn:



I believe it once was established that the 562xp you tried at a GTG was sub-standard? :confused2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 23, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I believe it once was established that the 562xp you tried at a GTG was sub-standard? :confused2:



No my friend, I think people just get so caught up in the hype it becomes a reality in their minds.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 23, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> No my friend, I think people just get so caught up in the hype it becomes a reality in their minds.



i have no doubt that the 562xp will throttle up/and is quite a bit more "snappy" than the 362. husky has throttle response from the factory figured out, they always have. but in the cut.....60cc is just that, 60cc. after break in, with a good MM, and tune, the 362 will run well, the ms261 is the same way.


----------



## Hiisi (Feb 23, 2013)

The hot start issue has been quite common in 550´s, over here in Finland anyway. I had the same problem in my cs2260, first only now and then
but recently it got a lot worse, almost consistently taking ~50 pulls to get it going after filling up. It was just fixed under warranty, the cure 
apparently being a small green one-way valve added somwhere in the works. The same fix should work on the 550's as well.

BTW, an AV spring was also changed under warranty on the 2260 after it gave up, had to fire up the 261 to get day's job finished :msp_rolleyes:
That's the reason I have the 261 in the lineup, it might not be the nimblest of saws but has proven to be one of the most reliable ones...


----------



## Termite (Feb 23, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> i am guessing you run a saw 5-6days a year..........tops.


 
You are wright Cat Diesel you are guessing.


----------



## Deererainman (Sep 25, 2014)

My Mac Pro 700 is enjoying this conversation. 

opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 25, 2014)

The MS261 just isn't what a 50cc saw should be, while the 550xp is just that - not much to discuss, as they aren't really comparable, because of the large differenses in handling, bulk and weigth.


----------



## angelo c (Sep 25, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The MS261 just isn't what a 50cc saw should be, while the 550xp is just that - not much to discuss, as they aren't really comparable, because of the large differenses in handling, bulk and weigth.



Where's that darn "cheerleader" smiley ????


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 26, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Where's that darn "cheerleader" smiley ????



No need for it - the saws are what they are - and no posts will change that.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 26, 2014)

Deererainman said:


> My Mac Pro 700 is enjoying this conversation.
> 
> opcorn:


& it's an old beat to death conversation...


----------



## jrocket (Sep 26, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Never understood the inboard / outboard clutch debate. It doesn't really matter to me, I started running saws in 1977 and have only had one saw with an inboard. If I had to pick one, I'd rather have outboard. :msp_confused:


agree completely!! don't care for inboards at all


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, but isn't that what this is all about? You know, the "beating it"?


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## treesmith (Sep 27, 2014)

One mans stihl is another mans husky


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 27, 2014)

treesmith said:


> One mans stihl is another mans husky


It isn't really that simple, specially not in the 50 and 60cc classes at the moment.


----------



## treesmith (Sep 28, 2014)

Ive used both, preferred the feel of the stihl. Holding a chainsaw is the least physical part of my day


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 261 is out classed by the 550 in every way. I had a 362 and sold it, that should say enough. When it comes to 50cc and 60cc saws, Husky is on a different level. I honestly wouldn't own a 261 or 362 if it was given to me.  Stihl fan boys get your flamethrowers ready.




You are of course 100% right, there really was no need for this thread, as it all is pretty obvious. I wouldn't want a MS261 or 362 either.


----------



## Matt81 (Sep 29, 2014)

Abflyboy said:


> Wouldn't it be best for you to get all four saws?



I agree. It would save hassles later on....


----------



## treesmith (Sep 29, 2014)

Had a 261xb, just bought a 261cxb and a 353 which will be monkeyed with a new top end, will be buying a 550 in the not too distant future. I wont have to worry about other peoples sharpening or whether they've been run lean. Still prefer the feel of a stihl so lets see if some extra bananas can change my mind...


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 29, 2014)

Most assuredly the husqy wihl stihl fihl flimsy in your hands.


----------



## deluxetwelve (Jun 24, 2017)

Reviving a zombie thread here. Greetings from the land down under (Australia). The topic is quite relevant to me.

First let me state I'm a firewood/property maintenance guy, not a professional arborist or forestry person by any stretch. But I do what I do and have managed to accumulate a modest collection of saws over the past decade or so. I'm an addict. So sue me.

For a range of reasons I closed the deal last week on a brand new Husqvarna 550XP. I can't say I needed it given I had bought a MS261C-M last year. But the price was a good deal less than what I paid for the Stihl. What got me interested was that I'd done a course in chainsaws at a vocational education college which uses all Huskys. After a day out in the woods it sort of got me interested in "the competition" so to speak. Buying sight unseen with no dealer support felt a bit of a risk as it came in a box from the other side of the world via eBay, but early indications are good. I put it together, put gas and oil and it fired up straight away, no issues. Off for some cutting! I tested it on some large pine logs and it just tore through like butter. Next week I will do a side by side comparison on a eucalyptus that I have to cut down and I will be all the better informed, at least on short term performance. NB both have 16" bars and .325 pitch so it's a fair comp.

I have to say as much as I was happy with the 261 when I got it last year, this new 550XP really has grabbed my attention. Somehow it doesn't give the impression of being as robust as a Stihl but that may be perception. And whilst I can't say I love outboard clutches, I have an old 032AV and a 201TC-M so it's not an entirely new thing to me.

Anyway I will probably run both for sometime then offload one of them once I come to my senses and find a clear preference. Or I might just keep both for giggles. I guess I think as I have no vested interest here either way and feel like I can be objective about plusses and minuses. In any case, may the best tool win!


----------



## lobo9er (Jun 24, 2017)

jonsered 2260 I can vouch for


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Jun 24, 2017)

In my opinion , having owned both , the 550 is a much better saw than a 261 . That said , since I got a 560 I've hardly used the 550 .


----------



## deluxetwelve (Jun 24, 2017)

Treeswinger was your 261 one of the newer M-tronics?


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome aboard deluxetwelve, I also bought a 550xp a couple of years ago off the bay from the US. It was exactly half the price of what they cost here. So don't blame ou for going down that path. A couple of things to mention; there are two versions of 261cm the newest (v2) is lighter and more powerful that than v1. From memory it's been out for about 6 - 12 months. My 550 took about 10 tanks of fuel to fully wake up and the difference between tank 1 & 10 is pretty significant.
Also for Aussie conditions part of your testing will have include a tank of fuel through both saws cutting dry hardwood then taking the air filter off and checking how much dust has gotten past the air filter. I'm not impressed with my 550 in that regard.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome aboard deluxetwelve, I also bought a 550xp a couple of years ago off the bay from the US. It was exactly half the price of what they cost here. So don't blame ou for going down that path. A couple of things to mention; there are two versions of 261cm the newest (v2) is lighter and more powerful that than v1. From memory it's been out for about 6 - 12 months. My 550 took about 10 tanks of fuel to fully wake up and the difference between tank 1 & 10 is pretty significant.
Also for Aussie conditions part of your testing will have include a tank of fuel through both saws cutting dry hardwood then taking the air filter off and checking how much dust has gotten past the air filter. I'm not impressed with my 550 in that regard.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome aboard deluxetwelve, I also bought a 550xp a couple of years ago off the bay from the US. It was exactly half the price of what they cost here. So don't blame ou for going down that path. A couple of things to mention; there are two versions of 261cm the newest (v2) is lighter and more powerful that than v1. From memory it's been out for about 6 - 12 months. My 550 took about 10 tanks of fuel to fully wake up and the difference between tank 1 & 10 is pretty significant.
Also for Aussie conditions part of your testing will have include a tank of fuel through both saws cutting dry hardwood then taking the air filter off and checking how much dust has gotten past the air filter. I'm not impressed with my 550 in that regard.


----------



## deluxetwelve (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeffkrib I'm pretty sure my 261 is up to the moment, was purchased around Nov '16. I'll keep my eye on the XP filter issue. Thanks for the tip.


----------

